# Install GIMP



## saxwax (9 Janvier 2006)

G télécharger GIMP 2.2.8 pour la retouche d'image mais je n'arrive pas à l'ouvrir.
Pourtant il est annoncé pour une configuration de OS X 10.4 ce que j'ai.
Soit le logiciel n'est pas bon soit c'est moi qui sais pas l'installer (seconde solution plus plosible).
Bref j'ai un Imac G5 OS X tiger 10.4 et je voudrais savoir comment installer mes logiciels?


----------



## saxwax (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est sure que si j'avais pris le temps de lire le dossier d'aide j'aurais l'air moins con :mouais: .
Mais ça a le mérite de dire qu'un forum est utile.
Encore une fois merci mille fois.


----------



## meri (21 Mars 2006)

lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> salut gimp est gratuit il te faut par contre avoir installer X11 sur ton mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et comment installe-t-on Gimp sur un Mac? . J'ai ce logiciel, j'ai aussi installé X11, mais je ne sais pas faire fonctionner.


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2006)

Je te conseille de récupérer la version _à la Mac_ de Gimp, ici.
Tu l'installes par simple glisser/déposer à l'endroit de ton choix.
Tu lances ensuite X11. Puis tu lances Gimp (dans cet ordre).
Et voila.


----------

